# What software do you use to draw?



## Ringo the Wolf (Jul 31, 2018)

Yes tell me.

I chose_ Adobe Photoshop CC._


----------



## Nadiafur (Jul 31, 2018)

Photoshop baybee!! Clip studio for lines too, sometimes.


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jul 31, 2018)

Rly photoshop. I thought you photoshop with it ur face. Uh nvm.


----------



## Scales42 (Jul 31, 2018)

Photoshop and/or GIMP

Gimp is free and similiar to photoshop.


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jul 31, 2018)

*Somebody else using Paint?*


----------



## Scales42 (Jul 31, 2018)

DepressionMachine said:


> *Somebody else using Paint?*






This guy


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jul 31, 2018)

Lol, this is _epic._


----------



## orcawardseal (Jul 31, 2018)

Photoshop and maybe Inkscape for those pesky long line strokes that I can never do because my hands are shaky af


----------



## SonieTheDog (Jul 31, 2018)

I use Corel painter 2017


----------



## Skychickens (Jul 31, 2018)

Paint tool Sai


----------



## malibu (Jul 31, 2018)

Photoshop CS6.


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jul 31, 2018)

malibu said:


> Photoshop CS6.


Try Photoshop CC. The difference of both versions is more functions in CC (I can't tell here, because is too much). You can try it.


----------



## Fiorabeast (Aug 1, 2018)

Medibang Paint Pro and sometimes Fire Alpaca. Too poor to own Photoshop, SAI or Clip Paint Studio.


----------



## Fiorabeast (Aug 1, 2018)

DepressionMachine said:


> You meant it has a cost?
> Then you can just find a download with a crack, when you install it, you use crack. Or maybe key generator and some else things.



Yeah... downloading Photoshop and trying out a lot of serials keys to get it to work, as well as other stuff to work around it is too much of a hassle for me. 
Medibang Paint Pro is free, and does the job well for the time being until I get Clip Paint Studio, which is what I want really rather than Photoshop.


----------



## Fiorabeast (Aug 1, 2018)

DepressionMachine said:


> I just got a crack file, what I need to get it in the folder with installed program.
> Very simple.


Eh, I'm good. 
I rather like my Medibang Paint program more than Photoshop really since the latter is too difficult for me to use anyways.


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Aug 1, 2018)

Fiorabeast said:


> Eh, I'm good.
> I rather like my Medibang Paint program more than Photoshop really since the latter is too difficult for me to use anyways.


I didn't even tested it, so idk.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 1, 2018)

I've been using Mediabang, and a little bit of paint for simple fixes


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Aug 1, 2018)

Sheet I'm deleting CC then.


----------



## MarquisofGIF (Aug 1, 2018)

I use Moho 12, it's full of styles, shades, vectors and a lot of magic into your heart


----------



## quoting_mungo (Aug 1, 2018)

Sketchbook Pro and Photoshop CS3 for most of my work. Sometimes I do backgrounds in Illustrator CS3.


----------



## zenmaldita (Aug 2, 2018)

SAI


----------



## Sylwings (Aug 2, 2018)

I use Krita and Photoshop CS6. will also buy Paint tool SAI, have heard very well about it.


----------



## Delta Draconis (Aug 2, 2018)

I installed Inkscape, and learned how to use it so I can edit ink lines later so you don't have to hit ctrl + z a thousand times.
But it seemed a lot of effort, and I had no idea how to properly shade and texture, so I just drew my avatar in gimp.

Anyone knows a program that can both handle ink lines that are editable (curves), can be drawn with a single stroke and auto fits a curve, and also good for shading / texturing?


----------



## TheGreatLeaf (Aug 2, 2018)

I use fire alpaca, Huion 640p as a drawing device.


----------



## malibu (Aug 3, 2018)

DepressionMachine said:


> Try Photoshop CC. The difference of both versions is more functions in CC (I can't tell here, because is too much). You can try it.


I am very aware of the differences. I have both, but the extra functions are absolutely useless to me and the program takes longer to start up, which makes using CC pretty much a waste for me. I use CC at work because we share libraries, but tbh it's a huge hassle having to deal with updates that are buggy half the time (that goes for all Adobe products, especially Premier).

I appreciate the advice, though.


----------



## RailRide (Aug 3, 2018)

Primarily I use Krita (which now has animation and vectors) and Clip Studio Paint EX. I also use Inkscape on occasion.

I've used MyPaint, and a very ancient Micrografx Picture Publisher which was my all-purpose go-to till Krita fixed its text-handling tools (they're vectors now)



Delta Draconis said:


> I installed Inkscape, and learned how to use it so I can edit ink lines later so you don't have to hit ctrl + z a thousand times.
> But it seemed a lot of effort, and I had no idea how to properly shade and texture, so I just drew my avatar in gimp.



Flat-shading in Inkscape requires a different technique than most other raster applications like GIMP.  Instead of flood-filling inkwork (which leaves gaps that you have to fuss with to close, you draw (trace out) the solid blocks of color behind the inked lines (on another layer) as filled shapes with outlines set to transparent or matching color. That way you can establish control points to precisely place these shapes under your inked lines, or beyond them in the case of lines that pass through a solid area of color.

Shading takes the form of more shapes drawn on top of the flats, but with gradients applied from matching to shadow or transparent to shadow. This pic of mine gives illustrations of what can be done with vectors, and until I actually did it, I never imagined I'd be able to produce results like that. The description details my progression of learning over the three drawings in the image.



Fiorabeast said:


> Medibang Paint Pro is free, and does the job well for the time being until I get Clip Paint Studio, which is what I want really rather than Photoshop.


FYI, Smith Micro has handed over distribution of Clip Studio Paint to the original developers Celsys.com. If you get in on their mailing list you can be kept up-to-date when they periodically run a sale on the application (I got the pro version--normally about $300--for about $70)

Smith Micro still handles MOHO (formerly known as Anime Studio)--I believe they're the original developers. They also hold periodic sales on the pro and regular versions.

---PCJ


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 3, 2018)

GIMP


----------



## Botticella89 (Aug 3, 2018)

Clip Studio Paint all the way baby!

I'm sorry for everyone who pays a monthly subscription for a product. It's like me paying by month to use the microwave. *Cough*Photoshop*cough*


----------



## PrivateCompanyMan (Aug 4, 2018)

Adobe Photoshop Cs2


----------



## MikeTheBrownFox (Aug 4, 2018)

Krita. It's a good and free alternative to Photoshop.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 5, 2018)

Shout out for MSpaint. :V


----------



## PrincessCassiopeia (Aug 6, 2018)

Well i'm traditionnal artist. but in digital actually i use Procreate =)


----------



## Total-Lunar-Eclipse (Aug 7, 2018)

A mix of Adobe Photoshop and Illustrator, or just PS once in a while.


----------



## Zamietka (Aug 7, 2018)

Photoshop cs 6, used to have cs 2 for a very long time. Although I think sai might be better for painting, I just got used to photoshop too much.


----------



## Hopei (Aug 7, 2018)

Procreate on the first generation iPad. Use to have medibang, it's nice for sharp ink work but wasn't nessesary for me, it's good for trying out digital if your not sure on purchasing a program though.


----------



## MoguMoguArt (Aug 8, 2018)

My mains are Paint Tool SAI 2 & Photoshop (for editing etc) but i also use Medibang and Clip Studio Paint


----------



## Knockaboot (Aug 8, 2018)

Manga Studio 5/Clip Studio Paint! I've really enjoyed using it, and you can get it for a pretty good (flat!!) price. It also has some really helpful patterns and 3-d models for textures and references, respectively. My only complaint is really that it has a bit of a learning curve, because for a period of time you just struggle to find all the windows you need.


----------



## Water Draco (Aug 9, 2018)

CorelDRAW Graphics Suite on Windows PC
Krita on Windows PC
GIMP on Windows PC
Paper Draw on Android
Adobe Draw on Android
Adobe Sketch on Android


----------



## PimpNuttz (Aug 10, 2018)

GIMP, Krita and Inkscape. 

GIMP for: Thumbnails, Linework & Colors
Krita for: Sketching
Inkscape for: Typography, Comic formatting and Design
WACOM Intuos 3 Medium size

I used to have an unhealthy obsession with free software as a teen, but the apps I use now are better then ever. The first tablet I ever worked on was an Intuos 2, then eventually switched to a 3 just when the 4 came out while in college. Never liked how the 4 felt. Can't remember what 5 felt like. I have no clue what the current WACOM pro line feels like now but you'll have to pry my Intuos 3 from my cold dead hands.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 10, 2018)

I use Sumo Paint. It's mediocre, but much better than MS paint. I use it to make all my art. Sadly they upgraded to charging me a monthly bill if I want to use all their features, so I haven't made any new work for a while since I'm saving as much money as I can.


----------



## Marcl (Aug 14, 2018)

Clip Studio Paint, but still trying to get used to it. UI seems kinda busy sometimes...
MyPaint - for practices.

GIMP... I know it's not bad, but I have a bad experience with it due to it randomly starting to think my pen was a mouse.

I think I used Inkscape once for art. I use it quite often for diagrams, but not typically for art.

I see you guys use Krita, I think I'll have a look at it.


----------



## Dongding (Aug 14, 2018)

ibisPaintX on Android Galaxy Note8


----------



## Sunburst_Odell (Aug 14, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I use Sumo Paint. It's mediocre, but much better than MS paint. I use it to make all my art. Sadly they upgraded to charging me a monthly bill if I want to use all their features, so I haven't made any new work for a while since I'm saving as much money as I can.


Huh, I used SumoPaint at one point, too. Was pretty disappointed when they randomly started charging for it.

Anyway, I use GIMP.


----------



## KitKatChunKiss (Aug 15, 2018)

Krita.


----------



## zoomermoon (Aug 16, 2018)

i use clip studio paint for ipad pro
i've tried procreate but i didn't really like it for my style of art


----------



## Aibiki (Aug 16, 2018)

Clip Studio Paint Pro


----------



## coldbrew (Aug 17, 2018)

ProCreate and the iPad Pro ftw!

I’d go back to Photoshop CS6 for working on graphic design and text stuff though. With Dropbox, the Procreate/Photoshop combo is all I could ever ask for. Apart from traditional pencil/paper sketches, of course. 

I worked with the Intuos 3 and CS4/6 back then, but when Procreate came out, I immediately went to the iPad 4 and the portability was so damn good. The smaller screen never bothered me, but the awful stylus compatibility made me keep going back and forth to the computer. When the Pro came out, I spent a few months saving up, and bought it in time, and even got the second gen one. ProCreate’s like a super-specialized Photoshop for artists, and it feels amazing, with updates rolling out on a steady basis. Heck they just released an advanced perspective tool, symmetry tool and advanced transform tools (including liquify!). For those who love working in PShop, Procreate is a must-buy if you ever consider getting an iPad.

Price-wise...I believe I bought it for $5 back in 2012, and I got all the Pro updates for free (the cheapskate in me is giving his shit-eating grin right now)


----------



## Lawkbutt (Aug 21, 2018)

I use autodesk sketchbook. It's good because it imitates traditional art.


----------



## _Ivory_ (Aug 28, 2018)

Paint Tool SAI is the best


----------



## alphienya (Aug 28, 2018)

Colors 3D for the Nintendo 3DS.

I kinda want a tablet or something like one but I am, as the kids say, poor as heck.


----------



## Anisa-Mazaki (Aug 29, 2018)

> Adobe Illustrator for lineart, gradient sheets and vector resources
> Photoshop CS6 for applying colour and editing, compositing, clean up etc
> Autodesk Maya for 3D Modeling.


----------



## BaoBun (Aug 29, 2018)

I use Sai primarily!! I've used it for years and I am most comfortable with it, however I really want to try photoshop and procreate!


----------



## boederman (Aug 30, 2018)

Paint Tool Sai


----------



## BunBunArt (Aug 31, 2018)

I use PaintToolSai for drawing and painting and Photoshop for effects and other stuff on my desktop computer.
Krita and Sketchbook on my Surface Tablet because I mostly use it to sketch when I am outside during some events or something.


----------



## Penlink (Sep 1, 2018)

I use clip Studio for all my artwork.


----------



## Miseix (Sep 1, 2018)

Graphics Program; Krita
Art tool; HUON touch pad


----------



## RailRide (Sep 6, 2018)

For those contemplating getting Clip Studio Paint, Celsys is having a 50% off sale on CSP Pro ($25, regularly $50) and CSP EX ($109, regularly $219) for Windows and Mac. Ipad users can snag a 6-month trial.

CLIP STUDIO PAINT: Software/app for Manga, Comics, Drawing and Painting

The offer is good up to 9/11/18, 5pm Japan Standard Time.
---PCJ


----------



## ToxicAce (Sep 6, 2018)

*Out of character*
As of currently, I am using the art software FireAlpaca, but in my video game/comic book/anime art class in high school we are going to be learning how to use Photoshop, so I might use that one time *shrugs*


----------

